# Taking advantage of our exchange rate.



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

So I was browsing the Big Al's US website when I noticed that there was a sale on their Eheim 2213 filters.

$79.99

The Canadian website has them listed at $129.99... That's a 60% different...

So unless it costs you $50 to ship it, which I don't think it will, since last I checked there were no special customs fees for aquarium filters, you should be able to save some money ordering from Big Al's US website instead, since our exchange rate is pretty well the same...

Just a thought, I haven't tried it myself...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

From my experience any company that has a US and Canadian site the US site won't ship to Canada instead they direct you to the Canadian site. Even some sites that are strictly US won't ship to Canada for example Under Armour apparel won't ship to Canada if memory serves.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

to add to that, the US big als online store will only ship to the US. So there isnt a way of shipping them to Canada. Unless you ship to a location on the border and drive over.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Why dont you just go to New York state and find a Big Als?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

They don't have store in the NY state from what I thought? I know they do have the one in FL.

Its very tricky to order from Canada to the US from them.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

qwerty said:


> So I was browsing the Big Al's US website when I noticed that there was a sale on their Eheim 2213 filters.
> 
> $79.99
> 
> ...


I have a thought, Why not get one from John? (sugerglidder)

He sells them for $100 CAD tax included with all media and he is in the GTA area once a month.

I can't C U finding a better deal but keep lookin


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Already got one for myself... I was just browsing.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

You can ship it to my friend's place at Buffalo and we can pick it up at Niagara Falls


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> You can ship it to my friend's place at Buffalo and we can pick it up at Niagara Falls


Bigfishy,

If that's the case I've got some stuff I've been checking out on line but some places won't ship to up here on the claim that they 1. don't know how to work the international/customs/etc forms 2. don't want to spend the extra time (what? 3-5mins to absolute max on a declare form if it gets tot hat worst case. Most times it's 2mins max for most poeple) filling forms.

While some of my stuff is not fish related we're pretty close to the border. How far is your mate from the border?


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Speaking of taking advantage of the dollar, I'd like to order everything possible off LiveAquaria lol.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

WateraDrop said:


> Speaking of taking advantage of the dollar, I'd like to order everything possible off LiveAquaria lol.


Diver's den has some of the sweetest fish - very well conditioned, good looking stock.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Diver's den has some of the sweetest fish - very well conditioned, good looking stock.


What's the diff between Diver's Den and the rest of the site ;o ?

PS: Are you a fellow UofT-er?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Diver's den is their "What you see is what you get" area - a lot of really sweet fish and corals come through there. People buy things that come up on there within seconds of it becoming available - they're just that good at what they do.

And no, not a UofT student...hopefully soon


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Diver's den is their "What you see is what you get" area - a lot of really sweet fish and corals come through there. People buy things that come up on there within seconds of it becoming available - they're just that good at what they do.
> 
> And no, not a UofT student...hopefully soon


I want to splurge on that site. Everything looks so omg.

Also, best of luck. I look forward to seeing you on campus and perhaps even having you as a TA!


----------

